# shteak!



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

try it out, works well with many cuts

1-8 oz steak
1 tsp honey
1/2 cup dark brewed coffee
1/4 cup (or less to yer liking) heavy cream
2 oz baileys irish cream  
1/4 cup shallots
let yer steak swim in this a couple of hours and grill it.
it may sound weird but you have no idea!  
dont knock it till ya try it!
p.s. a little star anise doesn't hurt either

[ August 14, 2001: Message edited by: Jonas ]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I used to make cocktails with the majority of your ingrediants....????Think someone may have had a few too many and dropped a steak in his drink? Pretty interesting combo. What would your sides be?


----------



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

Some real heatry potato bread and mixed greens with some sweet vinaigrette and roasted pistachios or cashews, or potatoes gratin w/ truffle oil? hadn't given it much thought I suppose

[ August 15, 2001: Message edited by: Jonas ]


----------

